

Cognitive Social Web: a project is born - ataugeron
http://cognitivesocialweb.com/home/2011/11/1/cognitive-social-web-a-project-is-born.html

======
soonisnow
Very interested in the "internet of making things" (or project-driven, as
@ataugeron iterates it here. Have been working closely on incentives around
learning by doing and so far feel that these will help: 1) Recurring and
consistent "prompts" (daily challenges, sure, but try to start out with some
frequency you can keep up).. compare The New Yorker cartoon/caption contest;
2) Community involvement -- let other users comment and upvote, not just
"best" pieces, but "most improved", "most imaginative", "most surprising" etc;
3) Let users lead: perhaps pick one of the "winners" of the above and let them
post a prompt of their own and maybe even judge the standouts.

